

New Yahoo Pipes Engine v2 announced - archon810
http://blog.pipes.yahoo.net/2010/06/09/yahoo-pipes-v2-engine/

======
fthead9
Nice to see there is still a little bit of innovation going on at Yahoo.
Really sad to see how far they have fallen in the tech world.

~~~
cema
I wonder if they have fallen or if this is just a matter of perception.
Obviously something positive is going on there.

~~~
amock
I think they fell for a while, but in the last few years they seem to be doing
very well.

